
Russia just announced that it's sending humans to the moon - happyscrappy
http://www.businessinsider.com/russia-announces-first-manned-mission-to-moon-2015-10
======
ChuckMcM
I wonder if they will land at the SpaceX lunar base and resort hotel or will
go to some other part of the Moon. :-)

